# Como cobrar una reparacion...



## mariachy (Sep 25, 2009)

bueno no encontre neda parecido en el foro, perdon si lo repito...

en cobrar esto es como tierra de nadie... pocos saben cuanto cobrar y siempre hay alguien mas barato...

el tema es valorar cuanto vale el trabajo propio y no el de al lado y como defender el precio... siempre teniendo en cuenta no perder al cliente si este es "buen cliente"

hace poco estoy trabajando para una empresa que vende electronica... ami me toca el tema del diseño de proyectos...

con un par de proyectos que he vendido, ya se mas o menos cuanto es lo que estan dispuestos a pagar cuando es muy caro y hasta cuanto ganan ellos con mi trabajo...

ahora tengo un gran dilema... me mandaron a "reperar" un equipo...

no me gusta hacer reparaciones, pero como ya me dicen "el electronico" cren que uno se las sabe todas y la reparacion aveces es un mundo completamente diferente al del diseño... entonces estoy un poco indeciso con el tema del precio...

les cuento el problema del equipo y la reparacion...

es un control remoto de un torno... al equipo le llego un alta de tension y dejo de encender el control remoto, por tanto el torno quedo parado... (bueno en realidad son 3 los tornos quemados)

pero por mientras me pasaron solo un control que no enciende para ver si es que lo podia reparar...

cuando un equipo esta muerto lo primero a revisar seria conexiónes de entrada de tension fusibles o cosas asi... y si no esta ahi la fuente de poder seguro, y en algunos casos hay mas electronica comprometida despues de la fuente de poder...

en mi caso la falla estaba en el transformador entraba tension al primerio pero nada en el segundario... es un transformador soldado a la placa en doble faz... me costo un mundo desoldarlo... pero en fin lo saque lo medi y la bobina del primario marcaba resistencia infinita osea "estaba cortada" por la sobretension...

al mirar al transformador, no mostraba señales de sobrecalentamiento o cortocircuito, se veia sano por lo que revise la bobina del primario saque el protector que tiene el transformador para ver las bobinas, y efectivamente la bobina se corto pero en la entrada a transformador, la falla estaba ahi mismo, fue solo cosa de soldar denuevo la bobina al terminal y listo el transformador ya estaba marcando unos 600ohm en el primario...

me quedo solo reinsertar el transformador en la placa, encender el equipo y ya mostraba señales de vida, el control solo tiene tres cosas por fuera un boton START, otro boton STOP, y un potenciometro que me imagino regula la velocidad del torno...

al encender el equipo ahora aparentemente funciona... cuando presiono START se escuchan unos reles accionando y unos lesd verdes que encienden en la placa, cuando presionas STOP los reles se desaccionan... yo veo que funciona sin problemas... pero como una vez un profesor me enseño "los circuitos integrados solo se prueban en funcionamiento" yo veo que ahora el equipo funciona... pero conectado al torno, ¿como funcionara? yo me imagino que bien ya que se daño el primario del transformador, los reguladores de la fuente estan bien y todo lo que alcanse a medir tambien diodos, scr, etc etc

entonces segun yo esta reparado... y en definitivas la gran reparacion fue..."soldar un pelito" y el equipo paso de estar muerto... a revivir...

mi gran tema es ¿cuanto cobro por eso???

tengo pensado cobrar unos 85.000 pesos chilenos... equivalente a unos 600 pesos argentinos o 150 dolares...

sera mucho??? sera poco???

quizas algunos digan que es alto... pero pienso ¿cuanto cuesta un torno con control remoto??? vale la pena ese monto por echarlo a andar

el equipo lo repare en 4 horas... que fue lo que me domore en encontrar la falla analizar el impreso y sacar el transformador, reperarlo y remontarlo en el impreso de (doble faz)...

no quiero regalar mi trabajo y mas que mada mis conocimientos... muchos diran (pero es una falla facil y demora poco) pero estamos hablando entre electronicos... mal que mal es nuestro oficio saber que y como reparar...

he consultado con algunos conocidos con mas experiencia en reparacion y me han dicho que esta bien el precio, pero tengo que mentir para que lo acepten... osea decir que fallaron los reguladores y que estubo complicado y compre repuestos y fue muy dificil osea hacer show...

no me parece honesto... mal que mal es un buen cliente... hoy en dia gano mas con ellos que en mi trabajo estable que es en oficina... estoy ganando 2 o 3 veces mas que el sueldo que gano en la oficina... y me dan trabajo constantemente...

estoy recien aprendiendo a cobrar y creo que es muy complicado hay que tener las 3 T...tino, tacto, y tono.... ami me gusta mas trabajar que cobrar... pero creo que a todos nos gusta ganar bien por trabajar... lo que me obliga a cobrar bien...

prefiero que me consideren como carero, pero honesto y bueno a que me tengan como baratero y mentiroso...

que opinan????

muy agradecido por sus comentarios


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Si la tarea vale para ti U$150 pues cobra eso. Solo ten presente que el trabajo es una mercancia sujeta a las fuerzas de la economia: la oferta y la demanda. Puede aparecer un colega que lo cobra menos que tu y será el cliente quien decide.

No le mientas al cliente... si el se asesora de otro colega y le cuenta que no es cierto lo que tu dices, quedarias mal ante el.

Podrias ofrecerle a tu cliente, por ejemplo, una o dos revisiones "gratuitas" del equipo para ver que esta marchando bien. Eso es un "valor agregado" por tus servicios.

Salu2.


----------



## fer716 (Sep 25, 2009)

hola . mi recomendacion es que si ellos tienen equipos costosos es por que tienen efectivo . cobra caro y has el mejor trabajo , asegurate de no dejar en trabajo componentes defectuosos o viejos y tu trabajo se encargara de eliminar la competencia . pero nunca compitas con precios bajos ( excesivamente claro esta ) ...no se si este en lo correcto . no soy un experto aun en todo pero si en lo poco que se hacer . y carero si soy . suerte


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2009)

Por que no mejor pasan el tema a "Sala de charla"?


----------



## mariachy (Nov 3, 2009)

les doy noticias sobre el tema de esta reparacion...  

todo salio bien me pagaron sin chistar lo que pedi (osea cobre barato) y les dije con sinceridad en que consistio la falla y la reparacion del equipo...

les comento como referencia y para que pierdan el miedo a cobrar... esa fue mi experiencia

salu2


----------



## eLBARDOS (Nov 3, 2009)

Te recomiendo que tomes en cuenta la garantia! te puede salir mas caro. Ya sea 
por otra refaccion que se te paso por alto  o  tu tiempo claro igual vale!.


----------



## flacojuan (Nov 30, 2009)

hola, bueno normalmente aca donde yo trabajo cobran aprox. el 30% de lo que vale el aparato solo en mano de obra. creo que podrias fijarte algo de ello. solo tienes que estar pendiente de los precios actuales en los equipos. pero claro no deberia aplicarse a todos. bueno eso creo.....


----------



## kit (Sep 3, 2012)

Primero un saludo a todos los miembros de esta gran comunidad, ahora espero no haber causado malos entendidos con el titulo , el caso es que hace unos dias estaba hablando con un amigo que egreso del colegio como tecnico en electronica y telecomunicaciones y pues entre preguntas y charla se me ocurrio preguntarle que consideraciones tomaba para cobrar un trabajo, es obvio que esto varia dependiendo de la complejidad, pero me comento que le habian llevado un amplificador el cual no sonaba, despues de revisarlo se dio cuenta que entre los problemas que tenia necesitaba cambiar un potenciometro de tono y el parlante, solo por revisarlo y cambiar el pot cobro $100 pesos mexicanos pues la bocina era eleccion del cliente , ahora yo no se mucho de cuales sean las tarifas establecidas o las normas de cobro, pero me imagino que los que ya tienen experiencia deben saber cual es el precio adecuado para cada reparacion por eso les pregunto, que toman en cuenta al momento de cobrar sus trabajos, esto es algo que no muchas veces nos dicen en el colegio y pues solo se aprende en la practica creo eso si me dijo esto nunca hagas creer que fue facil la reparacion jeje


----------



## plaquetin (Sep 3, 2012)

generalmente si es un problema simple se cobra el 30% del valor en venta y si el nivel de complejidad sube pero nunca puede pasar el 70% de costo de equipo nuevo. ejempli: si un televisor cuesta 2000 pesos la reparacion por cambiar 3 componentes se cobra 300 pesos, si el mismo pasa un valor mas de hora/trabajo que de lo que se gasta en componetes se cobra por igual. El dilema mas fuerte esta en nuestro criterio moral cuando pones en la balansa el trabajo y la necesidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2012)

no creen nuevos temas cuando ya hay uno similar, movido ¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 3, 2012)

Primero que es verdad que ya hay otros temas iguales...

por otro lado mirá mi firma 

siempre aplico esa ley...le llamo la "ley de Eduard"


p/d: me llamo Eduardo y siempre me dijeron y me dicen Eduard...

slaudos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2012)

> "La velocidad con la que un técnico arregla un artefacto debería ser directamente proporcional al costo del arreglo"
> 
> Mayor velocidad = Mayor precio


muy bueno ¡¡¡                        .


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2012)

Yo siempre me guié por una historia que es más o menos así.

Va un hombre a arreglar una máquina, la revisa, le cambia un tornillo y cobra 500$. El cliente le pregunta por qué le cobra tanto, a lo que el hombre le responde, "El tornillo cuesta $1, saber que tornillo cambiar cuesta $499". Y se quedan los dos contentos.

No hay que mentir cuando uno repara algo, si se es honesto el tiempo lo va a recompensar porque el cliente va a traer nuevos clientes. Nunca es caro solucionarle un problema a alguien, al contrario. Puede ser una pavada para uno, pero porque hemos estudiadio mucho para saberlo.

A mi me ha pasado de ir a arreglar una máquina, y solo por revisarla una hora y limpiar un falso contacto cobrar 600$ y que el cliente quede super contento y a la semana siguiente me llame para que vuelva por otra cosa. Es cuestión de tener un buen criterio y ser honesto.

Otra cosa que cobro aparte son las urgencias, más que nada los fines de semana. Eso puede aumentar considerablemente el costo dependiendo del caso. No es lo mismo que te llamen un martes a las 10am sin apuro en la semana, o que te llamen un domingo a las 3 de la tarde urgente para que vayas a ver algo.


Es mi humilde opinión, a mi siempre me fue muy bien de esa manera.


----------



## chclau (Sep 14, 2012)

Mi viejo era tecnico en TV y esa historia de "le cobro tanto y tanto porque supe que era lo que no andaba"... yo, sinceramente, no vi que funcionara con el publico en general. Quiza funciona cuando uno trabaja para empresas.

Por suerte yo no trabajo en reparaciones... ni para consumidores finales. La combinacion de reparar y encima para personas privadas va mas alla de mi paciencia.

Porque, con todo respeto, la mayoria nos quejamos del comportamiento de las empresas y corporaciones pero para pijoteros... los peores somos los consumidores finales. La inmensa mayoria estamos dispuestos a ahorrar hasta el ultimo peso SIN considerar otras cuestiones como calidad y confiabilidad. Ya se que hay excepciones... pero esa es la regla.

El secreto del exito de China esta en que la inmensa mayoria de los consumidores finales esta dispuesta a pagar 20% menos para recibir 50% menos de calidad.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2012)

Mi técnica ninja para cobrar es finjir que es complicado, usar lenguaje extremadamente técnico y de ser posible cobrar lo más caro que pueda, claro, eso si el cliente es un sabelo todo que me cae mal, del resto cobro a conciencia


----------



## mariachy (Sep 19, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mi técnica ninja para cobrar es finjir que es complicado, usar lenguaje extremadamente técnico y de ser posible cobrar lo más caro que pueda, claro, eso si el cliente es un sabelo todo que me cae mal, del resto cobro a conciencia



hola, espero no se me mal entienda, mi idea es no ofender, pero esa actitud, por lo menos acá en Chile tiene muy desprestigiados a los electrónicos, ya que es de conocimiento de todos que los electrónicos son unos sinvergüenzas y mentirosos y nadie les cree, y por eso es que cada vez cuesta mas convencer al cliente de que uno le dice la verdad, al final es un circulo vicioso que nunca nos deja decir la verdad...

bueno, quizás mentir es el camino mas fácil a cobrar caro y que no te cuestionen, pero mi forma de cobrar, si bien no considero que sea la mas barata ni la mas cara, es sincera, mas de una vez solo he cambiado un botón de $1us en una caja y he cobrado $30us pero el cliente me paga por que sabe que lo soluciono y con el tiempo pagan por que uno es sincero y pueden confiar en ti...

y cuando el cliente me cae mal o es un sabelotodo, le cobro igual, y si no le gusta, no lo atiendo, asi de simple...

bueno, eso me a hecho tener una buena cartera de clientes, gracias a este método, he dejado los mejores clientes conmigo, mi trabajo es mas llevadero y lo mejor... siempre con la verdad por delante.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 19, 2012)

Si bueno, como ven hay de todo...

Yo soy muy sincero siempre, pero cobro lo que debo cobrar...

Parecido al caso de Tomasito...

El saber qué hacer y cómo hacerlo vale más que cualquier repuesto

Y el tiempo que uno invierte tambien...pero lean mi firma

"Cuanto más rápido te lo arreglo - más te cobro"

porque es lógico...tenés el objeto reparado y lo antes posible...porque odio ver esos técnicos que se guardan tu TV 3 semanas para hacer de cuenta que su trabajo fue re dificil cuando en realidad lo arreglan en 20 min...


----------



## tatajara (Sep 27, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si bueno, como ven hay de todo...
> 
> Yo soy muy sincero siempre, pero cobro lo que debo cobrar...
> 
> ...




a mi me parese lo mismo, yo hago casi lo mismo, pero como dijo rat mientas mas sabelotodo sea el cliente mas calo se sale jeje


----------

